# 10 mg dbol cycle, useless?



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have read about this concept of taking a low dose of

dbol in the morning, 5-10 mg. Some claim that the sides will be literally non-existent

and that the gains can still be made but without the shutdown and nasty sides.

With hard training, nutrition and low dose d-Bol, one could see accelerated gains.

How true is that? When one looks at 10 mg vs 20 mg a day, will there be a large difference in gains, sides,

shutdown?


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

why u only going for 10 mg ? IMO it wont do **** lol


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Very good for cutting 10mg can preserve muscle mass on low dose calories. Apart from that seems retarded. Do 40mg a day and drop the dose by 10mg every day when side effects arise?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't know if this helps you in any way but 1 Megavol tablet/day (I think it's 10mg?) was giving me size and strength gains


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

I've never used such a low dose but i would imagine there will be shutdown, maybe not complete, but

at the end of the day you will be replacing your own production. Sides may be literally non-existent but

so will gains.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

give it a go!


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Will 20 mg be fine? It is sort of a mild dose still, buy should it be more effective?


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

6 weeks of 15mg dbol ed did 69% decrease of testosterone according to a study i read..

So it might be good to keep weekends off or something..

this isnt something Ive tried yet so I wont claim anything here. Ill either Do 10-20mg ed and weekends off or pyramid up and down within the weeks with one day off like sunday, 5-10-20-20-10-5-0


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

pirus said:


> 6 weeks of 15mg dbol ed did 69% decrease of testosterone according to a study i read..
> 
> So it might be good to keep weekends off or something..
> 
> this isnt something Ive tried yet so I wont claim anything here. Ill either Do 10-20mg ed and weekends off or pyramid up and down within the weeks with one day off like sunday, 5-10-20-20-10-5-0


Looks like a very good approach but what do you think about taking one whole dose of 20 mg in the morning only ? Or when one takes 20 mg, should you divide the dose twice daily?


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Don't know if this helps you in any way but 1 Megavol tablet/day (I think it's 10mg?) was giving me size and strength gains


should 20 mg do the trick? Will the sides still be low while the gains better?


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

I think taking large doses at once might make it aromatase more, youll have your natual estrogen + a sudden increase of dbol-estrogen, could lead to issues. A slower approach like just pyramidin up and down will supress your own testosterone and with that estrogen, so it might be safer for estrogenissues. This is ofcourse only my theory. Also to add, theres a study on rats that the dbol decreased prostate weight, due to the suppression of testosterone, might be a good idea to take a test cycle somewhere so you wont end up shooting nothing lol..


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

pirus said:


> I think taking large doses at once might make it aromatase more, youll have your natual estrogen + a sudden increase of dbol-estrogen, could lead to issues. A slower approach like just pyramidin up and down will supress your own testosterone and with that estrogen, so it might be safer for estrogenissues. This is ofcourse only my theory. Also to add, theres a study on rats that the dbol decreased prostate weight, due to the suppression of testosterone, might be a good idea to take a test cycle somewhere so you wont end up shooting nothing lol..


Thanks for these tips mate! I am still unsure on the dosage.the info on the subject of 10mg is very conflicting.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Well the gains wont be super, id expect gains of 2 kg lbm every 2 months. when ill try this ill make complete measurements in lbm etc so ill know its working, and bloodtests.. Only then will i claim its working


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone else? Need your advice please


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/7902-d-bol-day-6th-june.html


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Very good for cutting 10mg can preserve muscle mass on low dose calories. Apart from that seems retarded. Do 40mg a day and drop the dose by 10mg every day when side effects arise?


speaking from experience mate or are you chatting cheddar again


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

NSGym said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/7902-d-bol-day-6th-june.html


ha nearly everyone is banned in that thread. Is that what will happen to us in the future to make way for the younger kids? :'(

I would be interested if it could be used for cutting at 10mg and not cause shutdown, but I don't think this is likely. Any educated answers available?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

it sounds like you want to run a dbol only cycle but you dont want to risk side effects.

if i was you i would try a ph instead. somthing like epistane or somthing like that and see how you go on.


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

My buddy is just adding 2 weeks extra on his 6 week cycle of 20mg ED. he's had no sides and says he feels bigger and stronger, but in reality, he's made no gains in size or strength. In fact I've over taken him natty.

They're blue hearts and confirmed good by my other mate doing 60mg ED with good gains...

Why run the risk of sides if youre going to run the risk no gains?


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

I think you would make gains but it wouldnt be anything massive. If training and diet in check I think it would be worth giving it a go. I guess the only thing you can do is try it and record what happens.

Personally I would just jab some test and get on with it. If your going to do a cycle you might as well do it properly.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

NitroJoe said:


> My buddy is just adding 2 weeks extra on his 6 week cycle of 20mg ED. he's had no sides and says he feels bigger and stronger, but in reality, he's made no gains in size or strength. In fact I've over taken him natty.
> 
> They're blue hearts and confirmed good by my other mate doing 60mg ED with good gains...
> 
> Why run the risk of sides if youre going to run the risk no gains?


I dont think your bulshtting but obviously everyones diffrent, I made some sick strengthgains first time I tried dbol as kickstart, first week all major lifts went up about 10kg, bench 137½ to 145 kg, and this was 20mg ED, had to switch to Tbol though after a week because didnt have nolva on hand and you know the rest..

But ofcourse, strength from dbol are prolly more from water due to estrogen and might not indicate any increase in LBM but you making more gains natty than your buddy on 20mg dbol, sounds crazy.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

5-10mg will shut you down, and not be enough to give gains, waste of time


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

I think dbol high dose 30-50mg ED will kick in fast and punch your results fast, buyt shut you down and cause estrogenic sides, keeping dose low 10-20 will build slowly but steady causing less sides and more keepable gains, this might however get more and more difficult the bigger you get and obviously at some point you may need to go on TRT to continue growing, for me thats later in life as I still wanna be able to make children lol..


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Raptor said:


> 5-10mg will shut you down, and not be enough to give gains, waste of time


It will supress not shut down.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Hackskii may have some good input on this.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

pirus said:


> It will supress not shut down.


Even on a low dose, eventually it will effect the HPTA because 10mg Dbol will have an effect around the same as 5mg natty test (the average) the body won't allow higher than usual test without slowing down release of Luteinizing Hormone


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Even on a low dose, eventually it will effect the HPTA because 10mg Dbol will have an effect around the same as 5mg natty test (the average) the body won't allow higher than usual test without slowing down release of Luteinizing Hormone


I know, but isnt shut down like 100% suppressed. Deca shuts down, test shuts down, low dose dbol Id say suppress.


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Even on a low dose, eventually it will effect the HPTA because 10mg Dbol will have an effect around the same as 5mg natty test (the average) the body won't allow higher than usual test without slowing down release of Luteinizing Hormone


I am more concerned with the gains vs sides. Of course minimising HPTA impact is important. Should I go with 20 mg to maximise gains, minimze sides and reduce affect on HPTA


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

NSGym said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/7902-d-bol-day-6th-june.html


I will try this one out


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

pirus said:


> I dont think your bulshtting but obviously everyones diffrent, I made some sick strengthgains first time I tried dbol as kickstart, first week all major lifts went up about 10kg, bench 137½ to 145 kg, and this was 20mg ED, had to switch to Tbol though after a week because didnt have nolva on hand and you know the rest..
> 
> But ofcourse, strength from dbol are prolly more from water due to estrogen and might not indicate any increase in LBM but you making more gains natty than your buddy on 20mg dbol, sounds crazy.


No BS mate, I've overtaken him strength wise (couldn't say on size as he was always bigger and shorter), admittedly he's missed a fair few sessions over his cycle but still expected more.

Tbf, it's probably not a fair comparison because I get the feeling his diet isn't great and his motivation has been lacking. He also won't listen to my advice about PCT, but that's another matter. I personally hoped he'd do really well as I don't plan to stay natty for long and I would have considered the same cycle


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

i reckon its worth the try mate, if youre gonna get on a cycle straight after this. i reckon its worth a try though defo


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Like a Boss said:


> i reckon its worth the try mate, if youre gonna get on a cycle straight after this. i reckon its worth a try though defo


Not planning to hop on a full cycle to be honest, so just trying to find a solution on how to take dbol only, for a slight edge and advantage that gear gives.

On one hand there is this data about 10 mg once in the morning, minimum HPTA suppression. On the other hand is that I want gains, so am sort of torn in between taking higher doses. But I still want to minimise side effects

If you think about it, a natural trainee cam build 0.25-0.5 dry lean muscle tissue a week? Shouldn't 10 mg of dbol allow you to get 0.75-1 lean body mass a week taken yor training and diet are spot on. 20 mg should bring the steady gains up a fair bit I would say, but with more HPTA suppression ( not shutdown).

10 mg vs 20 mg, what do you think will be the difference in terms of sides, gains and suppression ?


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Hell lets all hop on 14x14 15mg dbol all year around without pct meds :beer:

Im gonna do it for sure, but still Im gonna inject some test at some point for 12 weeks or something, with an AI. Just waiting for my local source to show up lol..


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Bumping for more advice


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Try Anavar instead.


might try as well. I heard 60-80 mg to see gains?

but still, is 10 mg of dbol just a replacement dose incapable of anything in terms of much slower but size/strength gains?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

There us a few old ish threads with lite dose dbol 20mg pd, with decent results.

I think 1 was samauri the other dmc but could be wrong.

Try and search for them.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/37915-low-dose-dbol-cycle-training-log.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/5586-use-dianabol-supplement.html


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

10mg a day isnt much above natural levels, this ammount probs wont shut you down but really wont do much else either. if ur gonna do it then do a proper dose


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

It wont shut you down, 15mg ed for 2(read this to 6 weeks at another study) months did 69% decline in testosterone but only 50% in LH and FSH, there are studies done on dbol. And 0.1-0.3mg/kg was a very effective clinical dose in early studies, larger doses did mostly only more side effects, virilazation in women etc.. It was also considered to be 5 times more anabolic than methyltestosterone but just as andogenic. So if its 5 times more androgenic than methytestosterone, 10mg dbol is like 50mg ed methyltest in the anabolic apartment..


----------

